# A seed :(



## notaburnout (Sep 16, 2012)

So i was looking at a few of my curing buds, and on one of the smaller ones i found a seed  I'm not devastated but it's got me a little worried about the rest of my harvest. Is it normal to find a seed or two out of an entire plant? There was a male close by at one point early on in the season that had started showing its sex but i destroyed it soon after. I don't think it could have gotten pollenated that soon. Anyone else find seeds in their buds? I just hope the rest aren't full of them but i can't really check yet as they are drying.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 16, 2012)

If it was an outside plantthe pollen could have come from miles away. There are some growers that let their plants hermie for some reason.


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn -____-
I just wanna make sure finding 1 seed in a little popcorn bud isn't gonna mean my whole plant is riddled with em lol


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 17, 2012)

Nah it just depends on the density(number of pollen particles in the air at time of pollination) of the pollen that hit your plant you may only find that one seed or a bunch of seeds in your whole plant you'd have to inspect it after it has dried.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2012)

notaburnout said:
			
		

> Damn -____-
> I just wanna make sure finding 1 seed in a little popcorn bud isn't gonna mean my whole plant is riddled with em lol



Maybe, maybe not.  If you have one seed, there was pollen from somewhere.  How much pollen there was will determine how many seeds.  You won't know for sure until you harvest.  With experience, however, you can spot a plant that has been pollinated.  The caylx swell and the hairs generally turn red/brown.  Sometimes the seeds are visible if you look closely.


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 17, 2012)

Well i just checked one of the bigger buds that are drying, and it's riddled with seeds too  
Needless to say i'm pretty pissed. The male that was out there with it was destroyed before (i thought) it matured. It wasn't throwing pollen at all when i shook it. Anyway, looks like i waited too long to get rid of it. God what a waste.


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 17, 2012)

notaburnout said:
			
		

> Well i just checked one of the bigger buds that are drying, and it's riddled with seeds too
> Needless to say i'm pretty pissed. The male that was out there with it was destroyed before (i thought) it matured. It wasn't throwing pollen at all when i shook it. Anyway, looks like i waited too long to get rid of it. God what a waste.



My question is why did you shake it. It's not a total loss it will still smoke or you could make some bubble out of it.

Looks like I will have some seeds myself this year. That's the chance we take growing outdoors.


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol yeah i probably shouldn't have shaken the plant i really don't know why i did, maybe just curiosity. It wasn't really anywhere near the female at the time though. I smoked some already, pretty stoney, but having to pick through it to get the seeds out is extremely frustrating lol. Oh well next time any males around will be destroyed much sooner. Sorry to hear about your seeds too man. Was it pollenated just randomly or did you have a male around as well?


----------



## gorickyourself (Oct 10, 2012)

My heart goes out to ya! Had the same thing,mine was indoor.The best way to clean them is when watching tv. Don't laugh ya get pretty good at,hr here hr there But I'll tell ya get pretty sick of seeds !! Hope you find none thou!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2012)

notaburnout said:
			
		

> Well i just checked one of the bigger buds that are drying, and it's riddled with seeds too
> Needless to say i'm pretty pissed. The male that was out there with it was destroyed before (i thought) it matured. It wasn't throwing pollen at all when i shook it. Anyway, looks like i waited too long to get rid of it. God what a waste.



You might not have left the male too long, the female could have hermied.  What was the source of the seeds?


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2012)

A couple beans no biggie, riddled with seeds is a bummer though. The plant definitely spends some of it's energy making seeds which does ultimately affect the potency of the bud. If it still smokes well then chalk it up to a learning experience. By the way, I believe I have read that males will do a little early pollinating even before their balls fully mature, but if you have quite a few beans it probably was an outside source. Pollen can travel for miles on the wind.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2012)

Actually, if it is riddled with seeds, I suspect a lot closer pollen source.  While pollen can ride for miles on the wind, it also gets very disbursed.  With heavily seeded bud, I really suspect a hermie or a male that was just left.  Since there was no male left until it dropped pollen, I suspect a hermie.  Was this a bagseed?


----------



## tastyness (Oct 11, 2012)

gorickyourself said:
			
		

> My heart goes out to ya! Had the same thing,mine was indoor.The best way to clean them is when watching tv. Don't laugh ya get pretty good at,hr here hr there But I'll tell ya get pretty sick of seeds !! Hope you find none thou!



Call it retro bud.  I remember younger days when we all had a shoebox lid full of seeds?


----------



## notaburnout (Oct 13, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You might not have left the male too long, the female could have hermied.  What was the source of the seeds?


 
The source? Well the "buds" were basically all seed pods or whatever you call em. Like the entire bud is just made up of seeds lol. Pretty bad.
Also, whatever wasn't a seed pod, was just sugarleaf lol. Potent stuff, really sticky and resinous and tasty, but picking out all those seeds was really discouraging and the buds hadn't developed right.
I should've waited longer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2012)

notaburnout said:
			
		

> The source? Well the "buds" were basically all seed pods or whatever you call em. Like the entire bud is just made up of seeds lol. Pretty bad.



What I meant was where did you get the seed(s) that grew the original plant (that produced the seeds).


----------



## notaburnout (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh i'm not sure where the seeds came from, or even what strain the plant was. My mom's bf brought the plants over when they were just about a foot tall or so, and just left em there (they were still in veg mode too). This is what she looked like when i took her down.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2012)

I am guessing the plant hermied.  I think you probably took her down a bit early.  I think she probably should have gone a few more weeks.  This, too, will affect the quality.


----------



## notaburnout (Oct 15, 2012)

Damn that actually makes sense 
Well thanks for the info


----------

